# Printer suggestions



## KylieArnold (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi
Does anyone have suggestions for printer in 2020?


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

That depends on what you want/need
Colour or black and white?
inkjet or laser
I don't need colour and I like laser as it does not run when I accidentally spill water on it.
So I like HP and Brother. Have owned both and they have not given me any trouble.
I found some black ink powder for an old xerox and I refill the cartridge with that when I run out.
As far as any other make goes, I don't have any experience.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Not to hijack the thread, but does anyone know which inkjet brand is most economical for ink?


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I seldom print out pages or photos and as a consequence have had a succession of expensive ink jet printers have plugged up heads I couldn't get to clean. 
Staples had a sale on a Canon ImageClass 632 color laser printer so I did a bit of searching on them and laser printers in general.I found a few people who had the same problems as I did with plugged ink jet heads due to infrequent printing. Going laser stopped that. I bought the Canon and have had no problems since. I'm sure other brands are just as reliable and free from the clogging problems. Pick a laser that does the job you want a printer for and the price range and go for it. I don't think you would be disappointed .


----------



## milly88 (Jun 18, 2020)

hm, I used some ink cheap cartridges and was nor happy with them  For me was important to find a quality cartridge for a reasonable price. I wanted to find an online shop where I could order cartridges from famous brands such as HP, Samsung, and Canon. Luckily I found this website https://www.mrdepot.ca where is offered high - quality office supplies. These guys make sure that their products have the highest level of durability and quality. I am absolutely pleased with my new printer and definitely use their services in the future. So if u have time, u can look over this site for more info!


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

I currently have one of the newer Epson ET series of Ecotank printers, easy and economical to refill in, holds fair amount of ink NO cartridge's!


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I bought a more expensive Brother Printer, came with a year of ink and the ink replacement is pretty cheap. I used to buy cheaper printers, but the ink replacement was horrible. I homeschool and print a lot worksheets. I was surprised at how long the ink lasted.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

I used printers all my life as a student. Run through boxes of sheets each year. Brother printers are reliable, but i go for their laser ones (uses toners) rather than ink (ink can dry out if not used often enough). Sometimes printers go on sale at Staples and can be good deals. But instead of buying refills from staples for $100+ per toner, I go to any cheap online store like 123ink.ca and look for their compatibility ones and buy them ~25-40$ each. The only time I had to replace a brother's printer was when i misaligned a sheet and it got jammed and i over yanked the paper and ripped something inside. Cheaper to buy new printer than fix the parts.


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Aug 30, 2020)

They say that HP make good printers but I am not sure  I own a Samsung.


----------



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

Depends on laser or inkjet. For b/w laser, I like Samsung; but make sure though you can buy cheap 3rd party toner cartridges for that model.
For inkjet, I like Epson or Canon. ( I like Epson better if I had the choice). The Megatank (canon) or Ecotank (epson) printers are very cheap for ink cartridges especially with 3rd party ones ( eg. primecables.ca, ebay, etc.). However, you should use the printer at least once a week otherwide the nozzles get clogged and the cleaning process with soak up the sponge inside. Once the sponge gets filled/soaked up, your printer is rendered inoperable. I currently have a used Canon G3200 (no duplex printing ) I got for $100 used for the kids school work which demands a lot of color. If you want the best quality printers for photos etc, then that is another story... they use up to 8 ink colors as opposed to the standard 4 cmyk.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Here is a good read on why to buy laser instead of inkjet:
https://www.howtogeek.com/401749/stop-buying-inkjet-printers-and-buy-a-laser-printer-instead/


----------



## noraaustin72 (Sep 23, 2020)

I suggest you buy HP Envy 5055 printer, I am also using it, and it been almost a year to use it. It's available in size, speed, sophistication, and cost. It's a wireless printer, 
its speed is much greater speed than any other printer, and much cheaper than other printers. you can check it on Coupon codify because I bought my one from there. 
varieties of others are available too, maybe you will get much better than it.


----------

